

Bill proposes that the US Postal Service pivot - mortenjorck
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/15/3993518/lawmakers-save-postal-service-internet-beer-dmv

======
dalke
> The letter also recognizes what many consider to be the agency's central
> financial crisis, that the USPS cannot continue in its current state of
> paying $5.5 billion every year for 75 years' worth of employee health care
> benefits, the result of a 2006 law.

Please just remove that onerous restriction, which no other organization has.
Then without the pressure of bankruptcy we can have a reasonable discussion
about the other types of services which the postal service might do.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postal_Regulatory_Commission#Ch...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postal_Regulatory_Commission#Changes_under_the_Postal_Accountability_and_Enhancement_Act_of_2006)

